# not a mower but probally could be



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thought i would share this thing , and see what bugman thinks and everyone else lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i think i've seen that somewhere, tv i think


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

ha ha ha its a show thats funny ha ha ha ha i cant not just believe that its a shoe ha ha ha ha ha haha


----------

